# Itunes Printing..



## Macpadawon (Aug 19, 2005)

I have a huge list of iTunes songs I would like to print out, but I want the number to the verrry left of the songs to print out as well, what is that number and how do I print it. I am not talking about Track number, it's a labeless section, with just number orders in it. Let me know if you need an example pic of what i'm talking about.

Thanks 

JM


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 20, 2005)

Can you post a screen shot of what you are talking about.


----------



## Macpadawon (Aug 21, 2005)

This is pic is of iTunes list, notice the numbers to the left side, what are they and how can you print them!  Also notice I am not talking about Track #, that list is in the pic also, but I can print those.  


J.M.


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 21, 2005)

Those numbers are just numbering your list. The only way I know of to get those numbers as well as the titles of the tracks is to do a screen capture. Screen capture will take a picture of the window, then create a picture/image. You then can print the picture. 

Move your mouse pointer to the top left corner of the window. 
Hold down the shift key and the apple key, then hit the 4 key. 
The mouser pointer will turn into cross hairs. Release the keys and hold down the mouse button. 
Drag the mouse down and to the right. You will notice a gray color covering the area that will be in the picture. 
When you have the area you want covered, release the mouse button. 
You will hear a click like a camera shutter and Picture 1 will appear on your desktop. 
Open the picture and you can print from there.


----------



## Gig' (Aug 21, 2005)

these numbers are like a counter they do not appear in library but will if you create a playlist. 

I've tried to fiddle around with the print function of iTunes as in cmd-p choosing large playlist in the theme pull down menu but cannot manage to have the full (1920 songs) list to be printed out ... 

It sounds to me there is a limitation as to the list of songs you can print out, maybe someone knows why and how to circumvent this limation ?


----------



## Macpadawon (Sep 24, 2005)

Actually I wrote a small script to handle this: it numbers the selections, and then I use a export database option in Appleworks to have my entire library with all or any specified info i want listed in a spreadsheet looking database, good to print!


----------

